# GenieGo problems on Macbook



## berniec (Nov 23, 2008)

Just picked up a new 12" Macbook to use on the road and having issues getting the GenieGO v 2.2.043 app to work under El Captain (OSX 10.11.1)

I downloaded and installed it fine but when i start the setup it prompts me to pick a name for my device and add it, but when i did it the first time i said that my date and time settings were wrong - they are correct - and when I tried again it says "You are missing one or more system requirements to activate your GenieGO. Please refer to teh Quickstart Guide, Owners Manual, or visit directv.com/geniego for more info"

anybody been down this road before and got this to work?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Do you have other devices already working Ok with your GenieGo? Both at home and OOH?


----------



## berniec (Nov 23, 2008)

trh said:


> Do you have other devices already working Ok with your GenieGo? Both at home and OOH?


I have a MacBook Pro and an iPad that both work fine with my GenieGo


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Uninstall the app and re-install. See if that helps


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## berniec (Nov 23, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Uninstall the app and re-install. See if that helps
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


already tried that about 3 times


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

did it list a specific error code on the System requirements not mt OSD at the bottom left or right corner? 

Some things to try in the interim:

1) try hooking laptop directly to router where geniego is hooked up using cat 5 or 6 cabling and try and reregister
2) if that fails try resetting factory defaults in the app (it should either allow you to go to system information in the error popup to do so or it will give you the option to do so)

Without a specific error code I do not think I can help you further.


----------



## rjweissvt (Jan 10, 2007)

I've tried the same. But have been unsuccessful too. also uninstalled and re-instaled 2-3x. iPad working fine on the network. Would like to know the solution.


----------



## berniec (Nov 23, 2008)

CuttySnark said:


> did it list a specific error code on the System requirements not mt OSD at the bottom left or right corner?
> 
> Some things to try in the interim:
> 
> ...


bottom right corner says
AR/1001


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

That's a generic registration issue. Basically the device is having issues communicating with the registration server. That could be anything between the device and the server (networking issue on your end or an issue with D*'s servers.) The other devices are working as the other devices are already registered.


----------



## berniec (Nov 23, 2008)

CuttySnark said:


> That's a generic registration issue. Basically the device is having issues communicating with the registration server. That could be anything between the device and the server (networking issue on your end or an issue with D*'s servers.) The other devices are working as the other devices are already registered.


that doesnt make much sense as the devie is on my home LAN and can get on the internet fine (no firewall, etc)


----------



## JACook (Dec 28, 2015)

Check to see if the firewall is turned on, and if so, whether the GenieGO app is configured to allow incoming connections.

In System Preferences, choose 'Security & Privacy', then the 'Firewall' tab.
If the firewall is on, click the lock at the bottom and enter your password, then click 'Firewall Options'
If GenieGO is on the list, make sure it's set to allow incoming connections. 
If it's not on the list, you can click the '+' and browse the applications list to add it.

Cheers,
Jeff Cook


----------



## berniec (Nov 23, 2008)

JACook said:


> Check to see if the firewall is turned on, and if so, whether the GenieGO app is configured to allow incoming connections.
> 
> In System Preferences, choose 'Security & Privacy', then the 'Firewall' tab.
> If the firewall is on, click the lock at the bottom and enter your password, then click 'Firewall Options'
> ...


nope firewall is turned off.


----------

